# Vape King - New arrivals 22/03/2016



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Baal V3 Polished Stainless Steel Clone by Lemaga




Doge V3 Clone Stainless Steel by Lemaga




Zephyr Buddha RDA Clone by Lemaga




Kayfun Mini V3 Clone by Lemaga




Air Force One RDA Splattered Edition Clone By Lemaga




Subzero RDA Stainless Steel Clone by Lemaga




Joyetech Cuboid Silicone Sleeve Black




Diablo RTA Clone by Lemaga Black


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/3/16)

@Stroodlepuff no UD Balrog replacement coils as yet?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> @Stroodlepuff no UD Balrog replacement coils as yet?



They arrived in South Africa this morning, customs clearance is pending


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (22/3/16)

Awesome, look forward to getting some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> They arrived in South Africa this morning, customs clearance is pending



how would you rate that tank compared to the ijust2?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> how would you rate that tank compared to the ijust2?



Very different, I would rate it as a more MTL tank than the Ijust 2 personally.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> @Stroodlepuff no UD Balrog replacement coils as yet?



@OnePowerfulCorsa Balrog coils arrived this morning, they will be loaded shortly


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa Balrog coils arrived this morning, they will be loaded shortly


Awesome. Can I get them at the Fourways or Belair branch?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Awesome. Can I get them at the Fourways or Belair branch?



Fourways, Bellairs doesnt have yet


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Fourways, Bellairs doesnt have yet


Thank you kindly. Will pop in this afternoon.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (23/3/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Fourways, Bellairs doesnt have yet


Sorted, fetched them now.


----------

